# Powermatic Table Saw Auction



## alexbarlage (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey guys, I was browsing and auction site and came across a Powermatic table saw. Looks like a 10" LH tilt, maybe a Model 66. Needs refurbed but that is not a challenge for some guys on here.

I would buy it but its too big for my 300 sq ft garage, and I don't really have the cash right now.

Just trying to find this saw a new loving home.

Here is the link.

I am not affilated with that website or will not receive any comission, just trying to help someone out looking for a bargin.

There is also a lot of 3 phase radial arm saw's that are going dirt cheap right now.

Enjoy!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## PaulfromVictor (Mar 29, 2009)

I've never seen that kind of blade guard. Kind of a retro-excalibur.


----------

